# 1985 Seiko 7A48 5000 Chronograph Moonphase



## optix (Jun 18, 2007)

I last used this watch 8 years ago after buying a breitling Intruder Quartz
it has moon phase. and sports 100.

Do they have any collector value today?

John


----------



## Eeeb (Jul 12, 2007)

Based on the prices vintage Seikos go for on eBay, I'd say while there may be some Seiko collectors, they are sufficiently few in number to not drive up the prices. Thus, you could collect Seikos without breaking the bank... kinda like quartz in general...


----------



## dwjquest (Jul 22, 2006)

optix said:


> I last used this watch 8 years ago after buying a breitling Intruder Quartz
> it has moon phase. and sports 100.
> 
> Do they have any collector value today?
> ...


I collect the 7A series of Seiko chronographs. The 7A38's are most common, 7A28's next most common and the 7A48's much less common. In general, a NOS quality 7A series watch will fetch between $175 and 250. Watches in very good to excellent condition $125 to 175 and watches in lessor condition under $125.

Seiko made lots of the 7A series watches, in may styles. They are considered one of the best quartz chronograph movements that have been produced by any manufacturer. They are an all metal construction and quite robust. The movements can be regulated, but they have a regulation step of 0.26 sec/day. So you shouldn't expect regulation much better than 47 sec/year. Not up to HeQ standards, but respectable never-the-less.

A few of the 7A series fetch prices upwards of $1,000. These are quite rare and difficult to obtain. Examples are the watch style worn by Sigourney Weaver in "Aliens" and one issued to the RAF.

If you would like to see other examples of the 7A series, try this website:

http://www.ittc.ku.edu/~jgauch/watch/chrono_quartz/index.html


----------



## Bruce Reding (May 5, 2005)

The knowledge and enthusiasm here never ceases to amaze me! :-!


----------



## optix (Jun 18, 2007)

Update Four years later theSeiko 7A48 5000 Chronograph Moonphase is still going strong the Breitling is having problems. Moral of the story Buy a good Seiko watch. John


----------



## dicioccio (Jul 14, 2011)

optix said:


> I last used this watch 8 years ago after buying a breitling Intruder Quartz
> it has moon phase. and sports 100.
> 
> Do they have any collector value today?
> ...


Do you have a picture of your Seiko 7A48 ? Would you like to share them to us ? ^_^

I am a proud owner of a 7A38-7020 (and I'm wearing it right now !). It is serving me since 1985 very well and I would not sell it any way !!


----------



## optix (Jun 18, 2007)

Hi Dicioccio, I bought mine in 1988 (cant remember exact year) from a duty free section of a ferry boat crossing from UK to France. My son now 21 liked looking at the moon phase as a child, and like you I will never sell the watch. It was quite expensive at the time, but it was on offer and duty free. I did not expect it to be working 24 years later and keeping perfect time, I have never corrected the time because it was always accurate, so only changed settings during travelling through time zones. I think the top Seiko movements are simply the best there is and I would recommend them to anyone. It is not just mine and yours, I have seen many similar threads on the Net. I Have managed to repair my Breitling today, but will keep wearing this one until the Breitling Invader has run for a while. I like the Invader case very much but would put a Seiko movement in it if I had the skill. I dream about getting a Grand Seiko, one day!! John


----------



## optix (Jun 18, 2007)

*Photo of 7A48 5000 Chronograph Moonphase*



dicioccio said:


> Do you have a picture of your Seiko 7A48 ? Would you like to share them to us ? ^_^
> 
> I am a proud owner of a 7A38-7020 (and I'm wearing it right now !). It is serving me since 1985 very well and I would not sell it any way !!


Here is a photo of the 7A48-500, the crystal is quite scratched, The gold parts are still perfect and it needs a good clean and metal parts polished! John

http://i275.photobucket.com/albums/jj314/GeneralJohn/_DSC5959.jpg


----------



## dlhuk (Feb 12, 2009)

*Re: Photo of 7A48 5000 Chronograph Moonphase*

Where do i get a strap for this watch


----------



## Eeeb (Jul 12, 2007)

*Re: Photo of 7A48 5000 Chronograph Moonphase*



dlhuk said:


> Where do i get a strap for this watch


Assuming this Seiko case uses a straight pin connection between the case and bracelet/strap all you need do is measure the distance between the lugs (20mm is my guess) and buy the appropriately sized strap.

Assuming this Seiko case has a 'custom' match between the case and original bracelet, you need to buy a donor watch and swap bracelets or steal link(s) from the donor. Seiko does not stock old bracelets to the best of my knowledge. By not doing so, they lessen their costs. This is part of the explanation of the higher cost of some Swiss brands.

Sometimes you can get a watchmaker to custom cut the ends of a new strap to fit the case. Sometimes.


----------



## JahIthBer (May 9, 2014)

*Re: Photo of 7A48 5000 Chronograph Moonphase*

My "Fishing Master"


----------

